# Game 79: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (4/13)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Los Angeles Lakers] (40-39) @ [Phoenix Suns] (59-19) *












*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)* 
[Dissonance19's thoughts: Not the ****ing Lakers again! I feel like we play this team every ****ing week. Oh, yeah they're our first rd matchup. ] 
These views are in no way affiliated with bballforum, verticalscope, or their sponsors.



*Lakers Individual Stats[URL="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/pho/stats"]
Suns Individual Stats*

[/URL]














​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this game tomorrow and the playoffs. Not only do we get a game/series we should win pretty easy, we'll also get to watch 50 point games from Kobe on a regular basis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please don't kill us tonight.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Please don't kill us tonight.


Sorry, but we have a 2-game lead over the Spurs, and we need to maintain it. :wink:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll predict Suns 107 - Lakers 97


We'll have to keep our eyes on the James Jones/LB situation. Remember last year when the Suns were facing the Lakers and D'Antoni changed the starting lineup. By puting Jr in for Diaw and then the Suns went on to win 3 straight games. It was an easy decision because James matches well with Luke and Marion can slide over to guard Odom. 

All the Suns have to do is make the Lakers take contested jumpshots. Keep them out of the post.
And if I see someone double-team Andrew ****ing Bynum one more time, I will cut that persons balls off.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Finish Them!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Why is it always guarded, and not elevated since these teams are fighting for the playoff seedings? I mean hell, you didn't put up a red alert against the *TYPE IT OUT, LET THE FILTER DO ITS JOB* Spurs!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Why is it always guarded, and not elevated since these teams are fighting for the playoff seedings? I mean hell, you didn't put up a red alert against the *TYPE IT OUT, LET THE FILTER DO ITS JOB* Spurs!



Spurs game was placed on HIGH.


Lakers haven't played well lately. And it's not the Rockets, or Utah for elevated.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

We gonna beat theam, it is training before playoffs...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

win this one for the clippers!!!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Holy crap, James Jones took the word "sucky" to a whole new level tonight. Here's my advice for Junior, make a damn jumpshot! Good lord, Diaw could have hit one of those wideopen threes that Jones missed.

The effort and hustle in the first half was pathetic. Everyone was watching the ball when it bounced.
Suns have got to step it up on defensive rebounding, Kurt is the only one who does it consistently.
Oh yeah, I have a new nickname for Thomas, "Mr. Veteran". I love what Thomas does for this team. I wish he could get more PT with Amare and Nash. 13 minutes and 10 boards for the Veteran. He is solid as they come. Raja also stepped it up with his defense. He knows Kobe's moves and react very well to them. The Suns also did a good job of helping Raja out to. 

To sum the game up........thank God for the 2-time MVP.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Like I said, I hope we face the Lakers. Unfortunately though, the Warriors and Clippers are really making a run for it. It's still possible that the Lakers drop out completely and we end up with the Warriors or Clippers. Either of those two teams would be bad for us. The Clippers can cause us more problems then the Lakers. And the Warriors, well, I want them to face the Mavs. I think they cause more problems for the Mavs than they do us.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Not nice game, but victory... Suns good D in this match, Kobe just 17 pts, 7/26 FG and it means really great things, but I don't think so that in playoffs we will keep him out all games...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Phoenix32 said:


> ...but I don't think so that in playoffs we will keep him out all games...


Not a problem. Kobe can score 50 and still the Lakers can lose. Just look at their previous game before us.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm rooting for you guys to beat utah and houston so you can clinch the 2 seed over SA and rest your starters against the clippers....


GO SUNS!!!


----------

